# Transfert audio vers chaine hifi via freebox hd (en CPL)



## petit_gars (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir la dernière freebox hd et toute cette connectique me laisse vraiment rêveur. J'aurais envie de pouvoir enfin écouter la musique qui est dans mon mac (dans le bureau) sur ma chaine hifi (dans le salon).

Sur mon mac, j'écoute de la musique essentiellement sur iTunes et sur le web (deezer par ex).

J'aimerais pouvoir connecter la freebox HD à ma chaine hifi et diffuser depuis mon Mac la musique en CPL (je n'ai pas de borne AE, et je ne compte pas en acquérir). Seulement voilà, je trouve pas de solution simple.

Des idées ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Taz33 (28 Avril 2009)

HOMEPLAYER est ta solution.


----------



## petit_gars (29 Avril 2009)

Très bonne idée.

J'ai installé et synchronisé la Freebox TV et l'ai branchée sur ma chaîne Hifi.
J'ai installé et lancé le Homeplayer sur mon Mac dans mon bureau.

Pas de son.

Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2009)

Chez moi, c'est le pare-feu qui empêche la connexion.
T'as essayé en désactivant le pare-feu de Mac Os ?


----------

